
Engineers Hate Your Take-Home Project – Here's How to Fix It (2018) - boltzmannbrain
https://angel.co/blog/engineers-hate-your-take-home-project-heres-how-to-fix-it
======
boltzmannbrain
Anyone with open source examples like the couple in the post??

